# This Is The Kind of Help I Need With My Housework



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 2, 2017)

That is one mellow cat! Supervising the vacuuming no doubt.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2017)

That's what I was thinking Blondie, super laid back!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 3, 2017)

Rhumba waltz......cute.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2017)

Saw this one today, the little one who did the car oil change in the other thread.


----------

